# Laparoscopic gastric banding w/hiatal hernia repair



## kandigrl79 (Jun 8, 2011)

If the surgeon goes in to do a laparoscopic lap band, and happens to identify a small hiatal hernia defect while there and repairs it.  Should I bill for the lap band AND the hiatal hernia repair (if so, what code because there is no code for laparoscopic hiatal hernia repair), OR should I simply bill for the lap band, since he was already "in there" anyway? ...thoughts???


----------



## mjewett (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes you can bill for lap adjustable band placement, and hiatal hernia repair same day. The laparoscopic codes for hiatal hernia repair is 43281-43282 depending on if mesh was used.


----------



## RoyceAnn (Jun 8, 2011)

*Lap band/hernia*

I would add a 59 modifier to the hernia, also.  :


----------

